# 2012 Garage Haunt Lights on Walkthrough



## Vicious (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is a video of our 2012 garage haunt. We are in the process of designing the 2013 which should be bigger. The 2012 was built with 3/4" Sched 40 PVC pipe wrapped in black painters plastic. Everything was done in 3x3 squares the whole haunt is 21'x21'.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey nice garage , I am glad to see other car guys interested in Halloween.
One of you even had a goodguys shirt on.
Haunt looked great might as well throw in some live actors.
I build hot rods myself and have been building some animatronic 
Props on the side .


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I like it...we have much of the same tastes and ideas./

Easy walk through, long enough to hold their interest but short enough to get lots of TOTs through.

first post I see. Welcome to the board!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like what I saw!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

COOL...!
Your 3/4" PVC framing system is intriguing...amazing how many spaces you can get in a 21' x 21' space...Nice Job...


----------

